# FL, Largo/Pinellas Eberron Tabletop



## okuth0r (Mar 7, 2005)

Looking for 2-4 more players for either a monday or thursday night game at my place in largo. Eberron useing the Compleate books (complete warrior, etc). Laid back, looking for fun. Contact perferred is okuth0r@yahoo.com (zero by the r)


----------



## okuth0r (Mar 15, 2005)

game list here and at wizards, 20 emails to close by rpg classifieds people,3 allready playing responces. 18 views and no replies here. was there a jihad against gamers in the area i escaped?


----------



## Sado (Mar 15, 2005)

I saw Largo and got interested, but then I saw Eberron which I'm not all that interested in.


----------

